# installing and configuring postfix via local domain



## sirmosi1986 (Jul 27, 2019)

hi 
i recently installed postfix on my freebsd server and try to test it via my local network with ip adress 192.168.11.0/24 ,so after installation configure the main.cf as mentioned in some tutorials like this:

myhostname = root.weblocal.loc
mydomain = weblocal.loc
myorigin = $myhostname
inet_interfaces = all
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost
mynetworks = 192.168.11.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

and the rest is default , so i have some questions about

1- is it possible to send and receive mail via postfix, if not why?
2- how to add user or subscriber to my mail server?
3- how to configure my thunderbird to connect to server ?


----------



## sirmosi1986 (Jul 28, 2019)

any help ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

1) Postfix is an MTA (Mail Transfer Agent), so yes, it's possible. It's designed to do this. 
2) You don't. You configure Postfix to use LDAP or MySQL for example to get the users and/or domain information. Or it simply only works for _local_ accounts.
3) Postfix is an MTA, you use it to _send_ mail via SMTP. For Thunderbird to actually read or fetch your mail you need an IMAP or POP3 daemon to read the stored mail.


----------



## Birdy (Jul 30, 2019)

These might help to clarify the email infrastructure & how the pieces fit together (source: mutt wiki): see here and here.
EDIT: here also.


----------

